

Now In Europe: SimpleDB, CloudWatch, Auto Scaling, and Elastic Load Balancing - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/09/now-in-europe-amazon-simpledb-cloudwatch-auto-scale-and-elastic-load-balancing.html

======
tybris
Nice, but I'd rather see DevPay coming to Europe!

~~~
moe
Funny. I had exactly the same thought.

I couldn't care less where my apps are physically running. For latency
critical stuff there are CDNs and you can always buy satellite hosts anywhere.
Sane billing (DevPay & FPS), now that's a different story...

------
prakash
Pretty Please: When do I see AWS in APAC/HK? Thanks, Jeff!

